# Any Peptides that don't require multiple shots per day?



## Filessika (Mar 11, 2012)

[FONT=&quot]I am still striking out on a doctor prescribed GH protocol...[/FONT]

        [FONT=&quot]In the meantime, are there any peptides that are effective at IGF/GH elevations with daily or less frequent dosing protocols?[/FONT]

    [FONT=&quot]I've seen the peptide business blow-up since its inception but never tried anything inj. I used IBE's Oral IGF (the pink stuff in preloaded syringes...yes I'm old...) back in the day.[/FONT]

    [FONT=&quot]I don't mind pinning, but I have a kid, wife and work in a very busy ER...so I don't have the time to be consistent with round the clock dosing.[/FONT]

        [FONT=&quot]Ideally I'd like a weekly/EOD/E3D type peptide, but would be OK with daily sub-q/IM if need be. TIA for any replies...reps for sure.[/FONT]


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 11, 2012)

Lr3 peg-mgf both release igf.Take ghrp ghrh in the morning and pre bed.That shouldn't be to hard.


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 12, 2012)

Ghrp and ghrh right before bed is good enough.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> Ghrp and ghrh right before bed is good enough.


 
This... or as Amino said IGF LR3 and Peg MGF both have long half lifes.


----------



## dwmer (Mar 12, 2012)

What are the max number of shots per day you can do of 100mcg each ghrp2/cjc1295?  I've been doing 4 or 5 a day.  I'm guessing if I keep this up Ill need to take a day or two off each week.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 12, 2012)

I did 100mcg's 5x per day for a few weeks, but it prove difficult to fit it in to my schedule, so I backed off to 3 x per day at 200mcg's instead.

As long as you leave 2-3 hours in between administration you're good. Also, take the weekend off every other week or so as an added measure to avoid desensitization.


----------



## dfwtp (Mar 12, 2012)

dwmer said:


> What are the max number of shots per day you can do of 100mcg each ghrp2/cjc1295?  I've been doing 4 or 5 a day.  I'm guessing if I keep this up Ill need to take a day or two off each week.



not needed, enjoy the xtra pulses


----------



## plifter198 (Mar 12, 2012)

isnt there a long estered cjc? was debating on using a peptide during my next bulking cycle but still dont have all the info i feel is necessary.  dosing, frequency, or even how to make it lol


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 13, 2012)

plifter198 said:


> isnt there a long estered cjc? was debating on using a peptide during my next bulking cycle but still dont have all the info i feel is necessary. dosing, frequency, or even how to make it lol


 
there is.. it's cjc 1295 w/dac.  The issue with this is it causes GH bleed.  It's great for women. But males respond much better to pulses of GH as that is how our natural production works.


----------



## Digitalash (Mar 15, 2012)

^^ Would the difference be that signifigant though? You'd probably end up releasing much more GH overall so even though it may not be as effective per amount of GH the effect may balance out? Only downside I've ever really read is that "gh bleed" is more likely to cause side effects like acromegaly, though I think that'd be very unlikely for the doses/duration most people would use it. I'd like to see more logs on the w/dac version because it sounds very interesting


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 15, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> ^^ Would the difference be that signifigant though? You'd probably end up releasing much more GH overall so even though it may not be as effective per amount of GH the effect may balance out? Only downside I've ever really read is that "gh bleed" is more likely to cause side effects like acromegaly, though I think that'd be very unlikely for the doses/duration most people would use it. I'd like to see more logs on the w/dac version because it sounds very interesting


 

It just goes against how the male body responds to GH release.. Our bodies work on pulses, not contiuous release. Now in a female, that is exactly the type of release that their body is used to..and will respond to it better than w/out.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 15, 2012)

LR3 bro. You'll be happy you did. I was doing 100mcg IM bi-lat.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 15, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> LR3 bro. You'll be happy you did. I was doing 100mcg IM bi-lat.


 

Yeah.. LR3 is pretty f'ing good.. You should try adding in some MGF with it. MGF Bi-lat immediately pwo.. then lr3 20minutes later, and use PegMGF on your off days.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 15, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Yeah.. LR3 is pretty f'ing good.. You should try adding in some MGF with it. MGF Bi-lat immediately pwo.. then lr3 20minutes later, and use PegMGF on your off days.



Too much BS for me honestly. I'll just stick to GH and gear. 


LR3 and M2 are my favorite peps for sure. DES is in there as well.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 15, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Too much BS for me honestly. I'll just stick to GH and gear.
> 
> 
> LR3 and M2 are my favorite peps for sure. DES is in there as well.


 
Suit yourself.. lol.  I can understand that.  It's just one hell of a stack to add in with an AAS cycle and even better if your running HGH.


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 15, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Yeah.. LR3 is pretty f'ing good.. You should try adding in some MGF with it. MGF Bi-lat immediately pwo.. then lr3 20minutes later, and use PegMGF on your off days.


 

Thats what im reseraching with and wow im in love with these peptides.Im so much fuller,stronger,recovery is much better,
Im also on ipam/cjc slin and AAS.


----------



## Kleen (Mar 15, 2012)

CJC 1295 With DAC gets a pretty bum rap. It may be how a woman gh output is designed but I can tell you I had better results running 3 grams a week of CJC-1295 DAC taken 1 gram per dose and 3 doses a week than I did running any other peps thus far. I was in PCT and kept all of my LBM while dropping another 2% body fat. 

Sometimes the "idea" some people have of trying to keep natural homeostasis while amplifying hormones well above the natural levels makes me laugh. You are intentionally changing the way the body naturally operates but trying to hold on to some sort of homeostasis. You run CJC 1295 w/DAC for 6-12 weeks then take time off to avoid acromegaly. You can also go straight into using a Mod Grf / Ipa pulse run after to get your system used to the pulses. You have to keep in mind that the CJC w / DAC drastically increases your IGF-1 levels, not quite as much as an LR3 shot but higher none the less and it is the same reason why you only run lr3 in cycles. DAC is okay to run as a cycle but not for longevity. 

Also you will be surprised how well any mucana product works at eliciting a huge pulse while having the CJC w/ DAC in your system keeping somatostatin down so that there is nothing to slow the release of the GH. At times my IGF levels would get high enough I would go hypo after taking my EndoSurge on an empty stomach for a GH release. I also took 200 mcg of Ipa at night a few times while using it and the pulse was noticeably stronger than IPA was on its own but not like it is with Mod Grf.

We carry CJC 1295 w/DAC at Peptide Source and I will see if I can't arrange a decent run in the next few months if any one is interested in following a log.


----------



## oufinny (Mar 15, 2012)

Kleen said:


> CJC 1295 With DAC gets a pretty bum rap. It may be how a woman gh output is designed but I can tell you I had better results running 3 grams a week of CJC-1295 DAC taken 1 gram per dose and 3 doses a week than I did running any other peps thus far. I was in PCT and kept all of my LBM while dropping another 2% body fat.
> 
> Sometimes the "idea" some people have of trying to keep natural homeostasis while amplifying hormones well above the natural levels makes me laugh. You are intentionally changing the way the body naturally operates but trying to hold on to some sort of homeostasis. You run CJC 1295 w/DAC for 6-12 weeks then take time off to avoid acromegaly. You can also go straight into using a Mod Grf / Ipa pulse run after to get your system used to the pulses. You have to keep in mind that the CJC w / DAC drastically increases your IGF-1 levels, not quite as much as an LR3 shot but higher none the less and it is the same reason why you only run lr3 in cycles. DAC is okay to run as a cycle but not for longevity.
> 
> ...



I agree 100% with Kleen, we have both ran DAC with excellent results. Nothing cut me up like it did.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 15, 2012)

Shelley said:


> I'm guessing if I keep this up Ill need to take a day or two off each week.          [FONT=宋体]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

5 on 2 off is a very common protocol.


----------



## vannesb (Mar 15, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Yeah.. LR3 is pretty f'ing good.. You should try adding in some MGF with it. MGF Bi-lat immediately pwo.. then lr3 20minutes later, and use PegMGF on your off days.


 
Thats the shit!! Thats what I am starting plus a few more goodys!!!


----------



## Kleen (Mar 21, 2012)

Waiting on Insulin pins myself then it will be DES pre with about 50g carbs, LR3 with my fast breaking meal later then Peg MGF the following day. Should make for some intense pumps and some added growth. Will be on a mild testosterone run during this time also.


----------



## blergs. (Mar 21, 2012)

Filessika said:


> I am still striking out on a doctor prescribed GH protocol...
> 
> In the meantime, are there any peptides that are effective at IGF/GH elevations with daily or less frequent dosing protocols?
> 
> ...



IGF-1LR3 pinned SubQ 1X a day 
cycle:
wk1-8 20-50mcg ed IGF1LR3

I love IGF1LR3 myself


----------



## blergs. (Mar 21, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Too much BS for me honestly. I'll just stick to GH and gear.
> 
> 
> LR3 and M2 are my favorite peps for sure. DES is in there as well.



Same here! 
but I got this damin HGH itch (i mean i want to run some, not ancual itch from hgh lol)


----------

